# Instrument mounting hardware



## Skybolt31 (May 10, 2015)

I have brass screws and nuts with some sort of black coating on them for mounting the instruments but I do not have any brass lockwashers. I do have some stainless ones that are non magnetic. Is there anything else to this brass instrument hardware rule that I am missing or should I just go ahead with the stainless ones?


----------

